# Stalking on the Isle of Skye



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

Well i'm real busy at the moment so the foxes are getting a rest,,, lol.. I have started my Red Stag cull and want to cull about 20-25 beasts this season. Most of these will be taken with guests I guide out onto the hill. The real work will start when the Red Hind season starts in October, I need to cull about 50-60 hinds, I end up chasing my tail at the end of the hind season,,, and i'm always glad when I have met my cull figures and the season has finished,, lol. I have been taking out a few Roe bucks too, we have been bringing them on over the last 2o years and now we have good numbers and some good beasts.

Heres a few pics to wet your appetite..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I wish I had a similar problem. Thanks for sharing the pics and details.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome!! Well done, Slayer!!! :teeth:

Is that your newest, the Howa .243?? If so, it seems to be performing quite well.... :glutton:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Scotty !! Wish I could help you with a few of them , lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice ones. I wouldn't mind having my freezer filled with them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and future hunts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice photos. Wish we had the over population problem here in North Dakota. Our deer herds are way down in number. What are you using for a sound suppressor? Are they required in Scotland?


----------



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, Scotty, that's my older Howa 243, I will start to use the .270 Howa when the Stags start to rut, they get real aggressive and the necks enlarge and all that testosterone requires me to use the big guns,,, lol...

dwtrees,,,, the suppresser I use on this rifle is a Wildcat 8, its not a requirement here but most people have them on there rifles, I don't think I could go back to not using them,,,, lol...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

You got great animals over there and an overpopulation that makes us jealous over here. And that Suppressor is so sweet looking, and it sucks that not all of us can use them without all the red tape in the U.S. And until I move out of Cali, I cant have one at all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Jealous for sure! I love my Howa rifles too.


----------

